# aluminum ipad cover



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have seen some cases online for the ipad, made just like the iphone covers, with the aluminum insert adhered to the back, is there a place in the US that sells those blanks?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe conde? They sell the iphone covers.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

no, they don't have them yet. :-(


----------



## Ruskos (Nov 3, 2010)

Check Coastal


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Call Conde and suggest it to them. They might start carrying them. I just got a neoprene cover for my kindle from Conde. The kindle fits inside it and protects it from getting scratched or smashed into.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We will have them in about two weeks along
with rubber iPhone cases.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

VERY VERY EXCITED DAVID!! spoke with my rep Michelle today and she told me!! Thanks!!!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Did they give you any Indication Into pricing?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Try iPad Cases, iPhone Accessories - Car Kits, Cases, Chargers & Cables, Cradles & Docks, Screen Protectors, and more.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out this awesome alternative to all the run of the mill plastic cases out there . . . .

The Original V_Neck Sleeve

We ordered one today as this just does not appear to be too difficult to make but hard to tell until one is in hand. The possibilities of doing these totally custom with dye sub is endless.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Check out this awesome alternative to all the run of the mill plastic cases out there . . . .
> 
> The Original V_Neck Sleeve
> 
> We ordered one today as this just does not appear to be too difficult to make but hard to tell until one is in hand. The possibilities of doing these totally custom with dye sub is endless.


Genius idea!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Riderz Ready said:


> Check out this awesome alternative to all the run of the mill plastic cases out there . . . .
> 
> The Original V_Neck Sleeve
> 
> We ordered one today as this just does not appear to be too difficult to make but hard to tell until one is in hand. The possibilities of doing these totally custom with dye sub is endless.



Love it! You are right - so much can be done with it!


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Check out this awesome alternative to all the run of the mill plastic cases out there . . . .
> 
> The Original V_Neck Sleeve
> 
> We ordered one today as this just does not appear to be too difficult to make but hard to tell until one is in hand. The possibilities of doing these totally custom with dye sub is endless.


But at $50???


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure what you are asking "at $50"? Looking at it from pics only I would guess it is under $20 to make via cut and sew. Will see when it arrives.


----------



## CbSew717 (May 19, 2010)

ooh good to know they are up and coming, excited about those new iphone cases coming too


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Not sure what you are asking "at $50"? Looking at it from pics only I would guess it is under $20 to make via cut and sew. Will see when it arrives.


I got the 'at $50' right off the link in the message above.

It's the sleeve that started it all. Our original V_Neck Sleeve is hand crafted of machine washable cottons and padding. It's snug and soft for that one of a kind fit. Just like your favorite T-shirt.
Availability: In Stock
Price: $49.99


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We received the t-shirt iPad case and it is way way too cool. Very well made and definitely something unique compared to the run of the mill stuff you see on the market today. 

Although it could be engineered via cut and sew it would take too much work to do one for fun and personal use.


----------



## inovixtech (Feb 8, 2012)

what is the quantity that you need? If more quantity you can OEM and add your own design and features.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

inovixtech said:


> what is the quantity that you need? If more quantity you can OEM and add your own design and features.


The only thing that matters is the ability to sell them at a margin we can be profitable. Making stuff is the easiest part of it. We are not in the iPhone/iPad business and would only get a relatively small amount through our current customers. To ramp up marketing and sells effort in a already crowded market is something we are not willing to do at this time.


----------



## inovixtech (Feb 8, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> The only thing that matters is the ability to sell them at a margin we can be profitable. Making stuff is the easiest part of it. We are not in the iPhone/iPad business and would only get a relatively small amount through our current customers. To ramp up marketing and sells effort in a already crowded market is something we are not willing to do at this time.


 
Hello, The reason I ask if your target quantity is that if the qty is more, I can OEM for you. But currently I have leather Ipad covers and the design is great selling well on online market sites. 
Thanks ,
Kobe


----------

